# Northern Chamber Orchestra



## SwedishCheese (Mar 4, 2005)

I first saw these guys about a month ago, and only first ever heard of them a few weeks before that.

They are a Naxos recording orchestra, who also do tours, giving workshops wherever they turn up. When I saw them, they'd been teaching the members of the local music centre about improvisation and gypsy styles of music.

We hear a number of pieces, some well known (eine kleine nachtmusik) also some others i hadn't heard of, and by composers i didn't know, although i realise that has more to do with my naivety than with anything else.

All i can say is that it was perfect. Every single one of them played with a skill and tone that I've never heard before. As they are nearly all principals of their respective sections in other major orchestras, they are all incredibly talented, and Nicholas Ward (director and violin soloist) played very nearly perfectly.

Highly recommended


----------



## Pesaro (Oct 4, 2017)

SwedishCheese,

I am listening to the Northern Chamber Orchestra right playing a symphony by Gossec. The playing is magnificent with plenty of energy and passion. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## jim prideaux (May 30, 2013)

Query....where are they based and where do they tour?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

jim prideaux said:


> Query....where are they based and where do they tour?


I do hope Pesaro enlightening you, OP not been seen since 2005.


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

jim prideaux said:


> Query....where are they based and where do they tour?


As luck would have it my godson's wife sometimes plays with them in the second violins, so pl.allow me. They're based in Manchester and they appear mostly around Lancashire and Cheshire, but they also play at the Buxton Festival.


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

They're featured on this Lyrita disc which I'll be ordering soon:


----------

